

Ask HN: Please review my app spillbound.com - akaalias

Hi everyone,<p>I just built this thing that lets you "Share secrets that launch and expire." --<p>I've been thinking about this thing for a while, finally prototyped it (totally rough around the edges!) and just put it online. What I personally find exciting is that these secrets/messages are not available <i>right away</i> and they disappear and never come back, so timing becomes critical...<p>I would like to learn about your reaction to it. What works, what doesn't, what you like, what you hate about it.<p>Technically it's nothing fancy really, what I think could become interesting is the dynamic (if at all) that the right timing introduces in such a context.<p>Anyways, to get started, this is a little secret I would like to share with ya: http://spillbound.com/secrets/26<p>Thank you for your feedback!<p>Alexis
======
Vindexus
"Share secrets that launch and expire."

I'd probably reword that. I wasn't sure what "launch" meant. At first I
thought it was submitted to news sites and blogs and twitter automatically.

The UI is pretty good though.

Question: How do I see a list of secrets?

Right now all I can do is create my own secret, I can't see anyone elses.

Nice domain name by the way.

~~~
akaalias
_I wasn't sure what "launch" meant. At first I thought it was submitted to
news sites and blogs and twitter automatically._

I can see the confusion there, yes, thank you. I'll have to brainstorm a bit
on that, because that first line is obviously most crucial..

A list of current secrets is coming in a bit, don't you think though that they
would be too out of context to appreciate?

At least my initial idea was that I share something valuable with a few
friends. Of which maybe just 1 or 2 finally wind up being able to read the
message (due to timing, interest). It seems to me that because it was shared
among friends, and because you have to wait, and for it to become a limited
resource, is what creates the additional 'value' here.

Just playing around with it myself, sending little secret messages out to
friends, has been really interesting. The ones that time it right kind of
'nod' back in a we-two-now-share-something-secret kind of way, where the ones
that missed it, go nuts because I won't tell them now.

For the UI, thanks, I always wanted to make a textarea HUGE.

I think the name works in favor of what the thing does. Luckily it was
available.

------
dan_sim
I like design but it's not something that I would personaly use. Great work!

~~~
akaalias
Thank you very much. On the note of design, I would have a little secret to
share with you: <http://spillbound.com/secrets/34> :D

~~~
dan_sim
too late, your secret expired. There should be a way of viewing an expired
secret ;)

So, what's your secret?

